
Is Myst still one of the worst games ever? - HugoDaniel
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2020/03/02/is-myst-still-one-of-the-worst-games-ever/
======
eesmith
From [https://www.filfre.net/2020/02/myst-or-the-drawbacks-to-
succ...](https://www.filfre.net/2020/02/myst-or-the-drawbacks-to-success/)

> Myst would prove to be one of the most polarizing games in history, loved
> and hated in equal measure. Even today, everyone seems to have a strong
> opinion about it, whether they’ve actually played it or not.

> ... And yet, for all the love it’s inspired, the game’s detractors are if
> anything even more committed than its proponents. For a huge swath of
> gamers, Myst has become the poster child for a certain species of boring,
> minimally interactive snooze-fest created by people who have no business
> making games — and, runs the spoken or unspoken corollary, played by people
> who have no business playing them.

67 comments on the filfre post I quoted, from 24 days ago, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22392469](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22392469)
.

